# Cleaning out the coop



## chickenmama (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering how often people tend to clean out their coops?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll clean mine out come spring. In the mean time I just layer the straw and let it get deep. It gives more padding and keeps the coop floor dry since we have a dirt floor.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I clean mine out in the spring and fall. I use pine shavings, and when it starts breaking down, I add more. I also throw my scratch on top which keeps them turning it, keeping it smelling fresh.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

About once a week a tidy up. Usually on the weekend.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I scoop their "gifts" up daily much to the delight of my gardens and shrubs. Whole coop and run is cleaned weekly. Fresh wood shavings in the coop, run raked up and freshened up.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I scoop their "gifts" up daily much to the delight of my gardens and shrubs. Whole coop and run is cleaned weekly. Fresh wood shavings in the coop, run raked up and freshened up.


I read 7chicks post as if I wrote it. My routine to a T .. .


----------



## DewKistFarm (Mar 12, 2013)

We have 12 chickens. In the summer months, I dump the manure boxes weekly to keep the smell down. I clean the floor every couple of months to keep the dust down. In the winter, dump the manure boxes weekly but leave the floor alone until spring. Because the coop is off the ground a bit, I find the coop stays warmer when I allow the floor to pile up. As for the nesting boxes, I clean them out year round as needed so the eggs aren't dirty.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim said:


> I read 7chicks post as if I wrote it. My routine to a T .. .


Ok you guys, do you use dog poop scoopers, are you bending over with gloves on.... I'm trying to imagine picking out all those little poos..... how do you do it?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I suggest trying sand instead of piled manure. Great insulation, easy to clean, absorbs water and keeps the smell to a minimum.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

HomeSkillet said:


> Ok you guys, do you use dog poop scoopers, are you bending over with gloves on.... I'm trying to imagine picking out all those little poos..... how do you do it?


I used gloves at first, but then started to use all those plastic groc bags as gloves, or more like mittens. Mine all poop in a row, so it is easy to pick it up, with pine shavings, I don't get it all, but a lot of it, takes 5-10 min for all 3 coops of mine. As far as bending over, I built mine to where the floor is waist high, and under it is more open area they can play in. I just open the big doors and reach in. Sometimes I have to bend back, and I learned fast to look before I bend, as poo sometimes gets near the door.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

HomeSkillet said:


> Ok you guys, do you use dog poop scoopers, are you bending over with gloves on.... I'm trying to imagine picking out all those little poos..... how do you do it?


Icecream bucket hangs on the wall ready to go with a pair of Dollar Store $1 cheap plastic salad tongs. Works like a charm. Nope hand scooping for me.  Ewww.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a cat box scooper/sifter. Works like a charm!


----------



## DewKistFarm (Mar 12, 2013)

No gloves needed. I have two plastic boots trays under the roost. I simply slide out the trays and dump everything in our compost pile.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

DewKistFarm said:


> No gloves needed. I have two plastic boots trays under the roost. I simply slide out the trays and dump everything in our compost pile.


Hmm, I can't put an image to that description, can you post a pic when ya get a chance.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I love all these ideas! And really, I will never see salad tongs the same way  I especially like the cat scoop idea, think it would work well in my set-up. 
Smiles


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i use paint scrapers a small brush and a bucket. then put all the droppings in the compost bin.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I just use straw (since I have to clean it out VERY often because of my ducks) and take a shovel and shovel it into a bucket to pour over the garden. It is very easy to do. Takes maybe 5-10 minutes at the most!


----------



## DewKistFarm (Mar 12, 2013)

Jim said:


> Hmm, I can't put an image to that description, can you post a pic when ya get a chance.


Jim, I took a picture for you. They don't leave droppings in the main part of the coop. Mainly when they are roosting at night. So, under their roosting ladders I made a wooden frame that surrounds boot trays. The I have a wire cover over it all. See the picture below.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is how my set-up is:


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love the idea of the roosting ladders. may well have to steal that idea.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

DewKistFarm said:


> Jim, I took a picture for you. They don't leave droppings in the main part of the coop. Mainly when they are roosting at night. So, under their roosting ladders I made a wooden frame that surrounds boot trays. The I have a wire cover over it all. See the picture below.


Very cool. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I add straw when the coop needs it, and I try to pull everything out once or twice a year. I have to keep things easy because I never know when the severe fatigue will hit me. I designed a rabbit hutch chicken coop for that reason. I take a tarp and lay it in front of the double door and then with a rake and hoe I can pull everything out just standing in front of the door and with a little leaning. If it's a light clean then I can drag the whole thing to the garden and if it's a heavy clean then I get one of my kids to help me drag it. It's done with minimal work. Then I break a bale of shavings and push them around with the rake and then toss flakes of straw. The hens take care of the decorating and they do short work of spreading everything out.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I add straw when the coop needs it, and I try to pull everything out once or twice a year. I have to keep things easy because I never know when the severe fatigue will hit me. I designed a rabbit hutch chicken coop for that reason. I take a tarp and lay it in front of the double door and then with a rake and hoe I can pull everything out just standing in front of the door and with a little leaning. If it's a light clean then I can drag the whole thing to the garden and if it's a heavy clean then I get one of my kids to help me drag it. It's done with minimal work. Then I break a bale of shavings and push them around with the rake and then toss flakes of straw. The hens take care of the decorating and they do short work of spreading everything out.


i only use straw for the nest boxes because straw is a great place for mites to live 
i use pine shavings on the coop floor & clean out spring & fall.

piglett


----------

